# Problema FF CD4027BE TOGGLE



## chuvihi (Sep 19, 2012)

Buenos días.

Estoy intentando hacer un toggle con un FF cd4027be pero me está siendo imposible. Quiero activar y desactivar un relé cada vez que un sensor inductivo NPN detecte un campo magnetico.

Para ello he implementado el siguiente esquema: 







El primer problema que tengo es que nada más alimentar el circuito el relé se cierra. He mirado la tensión a la salida y es 1.1V que supongo que será suficiente para hacer conducir el transistor BC547 y por ello se activa el relé. Otro problema es que no cambia el estado cuando aplico un pulso al CLK del cd4027be.

Alguien me puede decir que está fallando??

Muchas gracias a todos.

Un saludo


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 19, 2012)

Hola chuvihi

Nota que el nivel cierto de todas las entradas del CD4027 son ciertas cuando son altas, 1.
Sus salidas: Q es cierta cuando es alta y la Q negada solo tiene el complemento de su Q.

Como este Flip-Flip es tipo J-K y lo quieres configurar como Toggle debes hacer ciertas sus entradas J y K.
Su entrada Clock para que sea cierta ocurre en la transición positiva de un PULSO aplicado a su entrada.
Esto es, normalmente debe estar falsa, a nivel bajo, y cuando suba, la Q cambiará de estado si las otras entradas de control son falsas.
Esas otras entradas de control son Set y Reset. Deben estar a nivel bajo.
Ahora bien: Si Reset es cierto hace nivel bajo la Q si Set es falsa. 
Pero si Set es cierta hace nivel alto la Q si Reset Es Falsa.

El transistor que pretendes utilizar para cambiar el estado de la Q creo que es un transistor magnetico como el que utilizan las lavadoras de ropa.
Este dispositivo cuando siente líneas magnéticas hace circular una corriente de colector a emisor cuya magnitud de corriente depende de la intensidad de esas líneas magnéticas.

Así que la entrada Clock del Flip-Flip debe tener una resistencia de esta entrada hacia tierra para que sienta un nivel bajo cuando está en reposo.
El emisor del transistor magnetico se conecta a la entrada clock y su colector al Vcc.
Cuando este transistor siente líneas magnéticas hará nivel alto la entrada clock del Flip-Flip con lo que cambiará el estado de la Q Toggle(Mente). –Toggle = Palanca- 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## chuvihi (Sep 21, 2012)

Hola, 

Primero de todo, muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
En principio tengo conectado como tu dices. Tanto set como reset estan conectados a nivel bajo. Incluso todas las entradas que no se urilizan estan conectadas a gnd.
La unica diferencia que entiendo con lo que me explicas (muy bien explicado por cierto) es la resistencia de entrada en clk que no la he puesto. 

Crees que esto es la causa de que no funcione el circuito?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 21, 2012)

Hola chuvihi

Pues es probable que por eso que mencionas no funcione el circuito.
Pero... pues prueba con lo que te menciono seguramente funcionará el circuito. Si no funciona hay que investigar la razón por lo que no funciona.

Tu circuito podría ser alambrado como se ve en le imagen adjunta.
Q1 está actuando como el transistor magnetico que cuando siente las líneas magnéticas hace circular una corriente de colector a emisor atraves de R2, R3, entonces siente un nivel alto en su entrada Clock y cambia el estado de su Q.
El botón sirve para simular las líneas magnéticas que cuando se abre circula corriente entre su base y emisor.
No hay, al menos yo no sé, que algún simulador traiga en sus librerías transistores magnéticos.
Por eso el arreglo del botón y el transistor Q1 más las resistencias asociadas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## chuvihi (Sep 22, 2012)

Hola, acabo de simular el esquema que me proporcionas y funciona perfectamente. Trataré de implementarlo a ver que sucede.

http://www.ifm.com/products/es/ds/MFS202.htm

Este es el sensor que utilizo. en teoría como función de salida se comporta como un interruptor, pero a la salida del sensor me aparecen 9V cuando no detecta nada y 12 cuando detecta campo magnetico.

Puede ser por el pull-up que dice el fabricante que hay que poner?

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 22, 2012)

Hola chuvihi

¡Oh! Es otro tipo de sensor magnético. Sin embargo funcionaría en tu circuito.
Cierto, debes agregar una resistencia llamada Pull-Up.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## chuvihi (Sep 23, 2012)

Buenas!

En principio tengo el pull-up que aparece en el datasheet de valor 1k. Probe tambien con uno de 1M pero en ambos casos me aparece una tension de aprox 9v en la salida.

Hice la prueba con un led y este esta encendido en reposo y brilla con mas intensidad en presencia de un campo magnetico, pero no se comporta como un interruptor como deberia.

Ando muy perdido, disculpa las molestias. 

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 23, 2012)

Amigo chuvihi, sube el esquema como has implementado la comprobacion del estado de salida de tu sensor con LED.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 23, 2012)

Hola chuvihi

En la hoja de datos del sensor se ve que tiene 3 cables: BN, BK, BU.
Cómo los tienes conectados a tu circuito ??

Según yo debería estar conectado como se mira en la imagen adjunta.
Luego jugar un poco con R3, subir o bajar su valor para que el Flip-Flip sienta un nivel bajo en ausencia del imán.
Luego con R2, subir o bajar su valor para que, en presencia del imán, sienta un nivel alto el Flip-Flip. Debe cambiar el nivel de su Q.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

